# when I tell them my problems



## Soy Yo

Estas oraciones me tienen un poco (muy?) confundidio.
 
Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les ______________________ mis problemas.
 
¿En este caso se dice "cuento" o "contara"?
 
Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les _____________________ mis problemas.
 
"Cuento" o "cuente"?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I think that it can go either way depending on what you mean to say.

Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les *cuento *mis problemas.

I wish they wouldn't do that when I tell them my problems.
 
Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les _*cuente *_mis problemas.

When I tell them, and I haven't yet, I hope they won't laugh.
 
I think the fact that the subjunctive is different from the indicative in Spanish is a really neat feature. For example, this sentence can be interpreted two way in English :

_ I insist that the children are well taken care of._

Well, it can be that I am insisting that they are infact well taken care of or demanding that they be well taken care of in the future.

This sentence is clearer because it's in the English subjunctive :

_ I insist that the children *be* well taken care of._

Spanish doesn't, I don't think, allow this kind of ambiguity. Sometimes the difference is rather subtle :

_Prefiero que no me pongas esa música cuando *estoy*._
_
Prefiero que no me pongas esa música cuando *esté*.

_But I think in many cases it makes things clearer as it does, to me, in your case.

Just my opinion. Let's see what the others say.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En las dos, se tiene que utilizar el subjuntivo. 

Prefiriría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les contara/se mis problemas.

Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas.

En estas dos oraciones estás hablando del futuro. El "cuando" se refiere a un evento en particular que ya no ha pasado(en estas circunstancias). Puesto que es indeterminada la hora en la que les ibas a contar tus problemas rige el empleo del subjuntivo.

Si es algo habitual sí se usará el indicativo:

Cuando voy a los hogares de mis tíos siempre me divierto mucho jugando con mis primos.

En este ejemplo estás comentando sobre algo que haces a menudo y que es habitual. No estás refiriéndote a un futuro indeterminado. En el ejemplo que yo te he proporcionado, quedaría muy bien traducir el "cuando" como "whenever".

corrección: Como bien dice Residente Calle, si quieres decir que es algo esperado que se rían de ti cada vez que les cuentas tus problemas es más adecuado usar el indicativo. En este caso también se traduciría el "cuando" como "whenever" indicando que siempre cuando les dices tus problemas se ríen de ti y quieres que se dejen. Es un hecho que se ríen de ti(No hay dudanza,incertidumbre,denegacióon,etc.) así que es necesario usar el indicativo.


----------



## Alundra

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Estas oraciones me tienen un poco (muy?) confundidio.
> 
> Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les mis problemas.
> 
> ¿En este caso se dice "cuento" o "contara"?
> 
> Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les _____________________ mis problemas.
> 
> "Cuento" o "cuente"?


 
En el primer caso, para mí son válidas ambas, supongo que depende del resto del contexto que utilice una ú otra.

En el segundo caso, yo sólo utilizaría "cuento"

Alundra.


----------



## franso

1ª frase: CONTARA
2ª frase: CUENTO

any other option sounds a bit odd


----------



## Magmod

franso said:
			
		

> 2ª frase: CUENTO
> 
> any other option sounds a bit odd


Please tell us what's wrong with Residente de Calle 13 and Jhorer's explanations?  
Regards


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Please tell us what's wrong with Residente de Calle 13 and Jhorer's explanations?
> Regards


 
Las explicaciones de Residente y de Jhorer no son "wrong", pero desde mi punto de vista hay que tener en cuenta que:

*Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuento mis problemas*.

funciona como dos frases casi autónomas. El "tiempo" que se use en la frase azul, no depende absolutamente del "tiempo" que se use en la frase verde. Cada una de ellas por separado sí que tienen que consevar una coherencia interna: los verbos "preferir" y "reir" tienen que "concordar" de alguna manera. Pero, en cierto modo, son independientes del verbo "contar". 
"En cierto modo" quiere decir que sería absurda la frase: "cuando les contaba mis problemas, preferiré que mis amigos no se rian de mí" o "cuando les cuente algo prefería que mis amigos ....."

Por lo tanto, invirtiendo la frase, se puede decir:

- Cuando les cuento mis problemas (en el momento en el que esto sucede, o suceda o sucedía) prrefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí (en esta frase sí que tiene que darse una concordancia de tiempos: prefiero.....que no se rían/preferiría...que no se rieran/habría preferido....que no se hubieran reido de mí.



- Cuando te cuento algo prefiero que me escuches
- Cuando te cuento algo preferiría que me escucharas.
- Cuando te cuente algo prefiero que me escuches.
- Cuando te cuente algo preferiré que me escuches.
- Cuando te contara algo preferiría que me escucharas
- Cuando te contaba algo prefería que me escucharas
- Cuando te contaba algo hubiera preferido que me escucharas

Cada una de ellas expresa un matiz distinto.

La coherencia interna que exige la frase azul no depende totalmente de la otra frase.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola: Agrego una sola cosita más. Coincido con Alundra en que en la primera oración lo díría de las dos maneras. Tomo la excelente explicación de Diego, pero explico porqué usaría o indicativo o subjuntivo:*

*1) Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les cuento mis problemas*. *: Se mantiene la concordancia de tiempos en la 1ra. cláusula, y el indicativo en la 2da. expresa que yo deseo que no se rían toda vez/siempre que les cuento....*

*2) Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas*.*: Idem en la oración azul, pero uso el subjuntivo en la 2da. porque todavía no se los he contado.*
*¿Sí? *


----------



## diegodbs

Claro, Rayines. Esa es la explicación de cuándo usar el subjuntivo o el indicativo.  
A nosotros nos parece tan natural su utilización, que a veces es difícil de explicar.


----------



## Magmod

Hola Diego
   Como ha dicho Jjhore si es algo habitual sí se usará el indicativo. No hay muchos problemas con el pasado.
* Prefiero que mis amigos no se rían de mí** **cuando les cuento mis problemas *( habitual, indicativo )
- Cuando te cuento algo prefiero que me escuches (habitual, indicativo )
 - Cuando te cuente algo prefiero que me escuches ( futuro )
- Cuando te cuente algo preferiré que me escuches (futuro)
  Cada una de ellas expresa un matiz distinto,  futuro o habitual.

La coherencia interna que exige la frase azul no depende totalmente de la otra frase (   subordinate clause)
Perdóname, no soy experto como tú, pero para mí la regla arrriba es más fácil.
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

No soy experto, Magmod. Ojalá lo fuera.
Sólo intento explicar algo tan sutil como el subjuntivo, y no es fácil. Seguramente alguien que intente aprender español sabe más reglas que yo. 
Si un nativo tuviera que aprenderse las reglas del subjuntivo, estaríamos todo el día sin poder hablar.


----------



## Rebis

yo creo que
Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas
es incorecta.Si dices "cuando les cuente", todavía no se los has contado y no sabes si se van a reir o no, por lo que no puedes usar el verbo preferir. 
puedes decir o bien
Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les cuento mis problemas
o bien:
 Espero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas


----------



## Jellby

Rebis said:
			
		

> yo creo que
> Preferiría que mis amigos no se rieran de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas
> es incorecta.Si dices "cuando les cuente", todavía no se los has contado y no sabes si se van a reir o no, por lo que no puedes usar el verbo preferir.



En esto no estoy de acuerdo, es cierto que "cuando les cuente" implica que todavía no se los lo has contado pero eso no significa que no se pueda usar el verbo "preferir". A mí me parece una frase correctísima, aunque el significado sea distinto del que se pretende.


----------



## diegodbs

El hecho de que una frase sea gramaticalmente correcta no depende de lo que se dice, sino de la estructura interna de la frase.

- Preferiría no haber nacido. ¿Correcta o no? Si. ¿Podría estar haciéndome esta pregunta si no hubiera nacido? NO.

- Preferiría no hube nacido. ¿Correcta o no? NO.


----------



## Rebis

Pero si dices preferiría+subjuntivo estas diciendo "preferiría esto(que no ocurre) en lugar de esto otro (que es lo que ocurre)"
ej: preferiría no haber nacido <- correcta, porque dice "preferiría no haber nacido (que no ocurrió) en lugar de nacer (que es lo que ocurrió).

-preferiría que cuando mi hijo nazca esté sano <- incorrecta, porque aún no ha ocurrido y no sabes si nacerá sano o no.
debes decir:espero que cuando mi hijo nazca esté sano


----------



## Magmod

Rebis said:
			
		

> Espero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas  -  futuro = I hope my friends don't laugh at me when I tell them my problems


 
Hola
Espero que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuento mis problemas  -  habitual =   I hope my friends don't laugh at me whenever I tell them my problems

Un saludo


----------



## Rebis

En realidad ahora aque he escrito esto creo que es más cuestión de gramática que de significado. sólo se puede usar preferiría para comparar dos hechos expresados en pasado, y no en presente o futuro


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Magmod said:
			
		

> Please tell us what's wrong with Residente de Calle 13 and Jhorer's explanations?
> Regards




Hi,

I don't speak for Jhorer, but my post was just an opinon. 

I wouldn't say something like _prefiero _or _preferiría _in any case.

It would sound more natural to me to say :

_No me gusta que se rían de mi cuando *hablo*._

or

_No me gustaría que se riéran de mi cuando *hable*._


I wrote these as fast as I could so that I would get the most natural sounding sentences to me. I don't know if that's "correct" Spanish but I do know that "*hable*" indicates that it's a future event. I think that's what I was trying to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## Rayines

Rebis said:
			
		

> En realidad ahora aque he escrito esto creo que es más cuestión de gramática que de significado. sólo se puede usar preferiría para comparar dos hechos expresados en pasado, y no en presente o futuro


*Rebis, creo que puedes usarlo también en el ejemplo dado, ya **que el potencial o pos**pretérito sirve también para manifestar una apreciación sobre una acción tanto pasada: **"Ese traje costaría unos veinte pesos hace 10 años", como futura: "Me ayudarías a plantar estos rosales? (ejemplos tomados de Gramática Larousse).*
*Entonces, cuando tú dices "pr**eferiría" estás manifestando una apreciación sobre el futuro: eliges entre dos opciones: que se rían, o que no se rían.** Bueno, o tal vez es una cuestión de preferencias personales  .....*


----------



## Soy Yo

Un millón de gracias!  Les agradezco de corazón sus aportaciones....  Muy amables.  Supongo que debo explicar que la oración se basa en un ejercicio de un libro de texto....  Quizás cometí un error haciendo un pequeño cambio.  La oración original (en una serie de oraciones que contienen "contar nuestros problemas") es ésta:

"Contamos nuestros problemas" es la idea que tiene que ser incorporada en la nueva oración:

Un grupo está quejándose de que los siquiatras les cobren dinero por oír sus problemas....

Preferiríamos que nos pagaran dinero cuando ___________________. 

Si es mucha molestia, comprendo si nadie quiere continuar con este hilo.   (Pero no sé si este contexto cambia lo que Uds. ya han dicho.)

Gracias otra vez!!!


----------



## Rayines

> Preferiríamos que nos pagaran dinero cuando ___________________.


*En ese caso, es una perfecta combinación en la primera cláusula (azul al decir de Diego), de potencial con subjuntivo, y en la segunda, sigue vigente lo que ya explicamos.*
*¡Y A PAGARLE A LOS PSICÓLOGOS!*


----------



## franso

Preferiríamos que nos pagaran cuando contáramos nuestros problemas.

Nota: Creo que  sobra la palabra *dinero .* Creo que se escribe *p*siquiatra


----------



## Residente Calle 13

franso said:
			
		

> Nota: Creo que  sobra la palabra *dinero .* Creo que se escribe *p*siquiatra


Un psiquiatra/siquiatra no es un necesariamente un psicólogo/sicólogo.

Ambas formas están el el diccionario de la Real Academia Española. El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas dice :

*3. *El grupo consonántico _ps, _resultado de la transcripción de la letra griega _psi,_ aparece en posición inicial de palabra en numerosas voces cultas formadas sobre raíces o palabras griegas que comienzan por esa letra (_psyché_ ‘alma’, _pseudo-_ ‘falso’, _psitakkós_ ‘papagayo’, etc.). En todos los casos se admite en la escritura la reducción del grupo _ps-_ a _s-, _grafía que refleja mejor la pronunciación normal de las palabras que contienen este grupo inicial, en las que la _p-_ no suele articularse: _sicología, sicosis, siquiatra, sitacismo, seudoprofeta, _etc. No obstante, el uso culto sigue prefiriendo las grafías con _ps-:_ _psicología, psicosis, psiquiatra, psitacismo, pseudoprofeta,_ etc., salvo en las palabras _seudónimo_ y _seudópodo,_ que se escriben normalmente sin _p-._


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I don't speak for Jhorer, but my post was just an opinon.
> 
> I wouldn't say something like _prefiero _or _preferiría _in any case.
> 
> It would sound more natural to me to say :
> 
> _No me gusta que se rían de mi cuando *hablo*._
> 
> or
> 
> _No me gustaría que se riéran de mi cuando *hable*._
> 
> 
> I wrote these as fast as I could so that I would get the most natural sounding sentences to me. I don't know if that's "correct" Spanish but I do know that "*hable*" indicates that it's a future event. I think that's what I was trying to contribute to the discussion.


 
Creo que en los primeros ejemplos con las que comenzo(Mi teclado ha vuelto a no teclar los acentos..) este hilo Soy Yo el especial uso del verbo "preferir" es un anglicismo. No creo que en espanol se pueda usar(o al menos que no sea comun) este verbo para transmitir el sentido de que "quieres que se haga algo".Usar "prefer" en esos ejemplos es otro eufemismo ingles y sirve para endulzar el significado(que te molesta mucho.. o sea que te enfada que lo hagan y _"quieres_" que dejen de hacerlo)..


----------



## broud

Hola 

La verdad es que es una cuestión difícil la que planteas. No es solo que la mayoría de los nativos no pensemos sobre cuándo hay que usar uno o el otro (la verdad es que recientemente me ha pasado varias veces que no sabía si una forma verbal  que estaba usando estaba en indicativo o en subjuntivo)
 sino que se producen muchas vacilaciones en la corcondancia. Así pues, no sería extraño oír, por ejemplo: 
Preferiría que mis amigos no se rían de mí cuando les cuente mis problemas 

Ese rían suena un poco extraño aqui pero, con "me gustaría" quizá pase más desapercibido.

Encontrar un uso adecuado para el primer ejemplo  que das usado en subjuntivo es díficil:

    Prefiero que el público no se ría cuando lea el discurso . Me pondría nervioso.  
 
Esto lo podría decir el padrino de una boda antes de ésta cuando le sugieren que cuente una anécdota graciosa.

Mis sugerencias para la frase de los psiquiatras:

    Preferiríamos que nos pagaran a nosotros cuando contamos nuestros problemas.  

   Preferiríamos que nos pagaran a nosotros cuando contáramos nuestros problemas. 

Como ha explicado Residente Calle 13 perfectamente en su primer post. 

De todos modos esta frase no me termina de convencer, sobre todo en subjuntivo. Quedaría mucho mejor así: " Preferiríamos que nos pagaran por contar nuestros problemas" , te ahorras el problema del subjuntivo y  ese "por" deja la  idea de  causalidad mucho más  clara   

Sobre lo de *p*siquíatra, aunque tienes razón te recomiendo que en España (no puedo hablar por los otros países) no lo escribas sin P , Residente.


----------



## Jellby

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Creo que en los primeros ejemplos con las que comenzo(Mi teclado ha vuelto a no teclar los acentos..) este hilo Soy Yo el especial uso del verbo "preferir" es un anglicismo. No creo que en espanol se pueda usar(o al menos que no sea comun) este verbo para transmitir el sentido de que "quieres que se haga algo".Usar "prefer" en esos ejemplos es otro eufemismo ingles y sirve para endulzar el significado(que te molesta mucho.. o sea que te enfada que lo hagan y _"quieres_" que dejen de hacerlo)..



- ¿Te importa que abra la ventana?
- Prefiero que no la abras.

¿Es un anglicismo ahí? A mí me parece un uso perfectamente legítimo.


----------



## vinueza

what are the difference between to talk and  to speak? you can use them at anytime?


----------



## Soy Yo

No son exactamente intercambiables.

Posiblemente "talk" se usa sólo para la acción de "hablar."  En este sentido "speak" se puede usar pero tiene un registro un poquito más elevedo.  "Chssss, Juanito, tu mamá está hablando."  "Shhh, Johnny your mother is talking/speaking."

"Speak" se usa cuando es cuestión de idiomas.  "El habla español."  "He speaks Spanish."  (No suena bien "He talks Spanish.")

"He is talking/speaking in Spanish" está bien...pero no tienes objeto directo.

En general, "talk" quizas sea intransitivo.
Speak es transitivo e intransitivo.

La verdad, no tengo una buena explicación.  Y todo esto se confunde con "say" y "tell" y "decir."


----------

